
Android users finally buying paid apps, download numbers catching iPhone - apress
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/47102/android-users-finally-buying-paid-apps
======
mtgx
This issue has never been about Android users being "conditioned" to pirate or
whatever that flawed theory that sounded true said. The real issue was that
Google only accepts Google Wallet payments, and the vast majority of users
couldn't be bothered to make one just to buy some apps from the store. Now
they are asking everyone in the beginning when they set-up their Android 4.0+
phone to make a Google Wallet account, and this should increase the number of
users who will pay for apps.

In the past there was also the issue that paid apps weren't available in too
many countries, but I think Google has largely solved the problem by now.

